# Betta Set-Up



## bgabler (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey how's everyone doing, just wanted some input on this set-up.

I have a 2 gallon (from what i've read is a little small..)

There is white sand on the bottom, with Italian Val planted throughout the bottom. (the Val is small right now), trying to grow a good crop of it.

I have a Aqua Glow 8W T5 light on the tank right now as well.

There is not a filter running through the tank right now, which was one of my questions..should i set one up?

Sincerely,
Brandon


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I would set up a small filter. Sponge filters or an azoo palm filter would be good choices. Not reason not to have a filter on a tank, at the very least for water movement (plants like a little movement).

I won't have a betta in a tank without a filter and heater. They do need warm water, preferably in the 79-82(+) range, so if you don't have a heater on your tank, look into it.


----------



## bgabler (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks! Appreciate iit!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

While not ideal, two gallons is far better than a bowl. Think about eventually upping him to a three or five gallon in the future. It will hold a more stable cycle and will not fluctuate in heat as easily as a smaller size. Also make sure to have a cover, bettas like to jump. They think they can fly lol. Of course with that finnage, I suppose I would too.

A filter will hold some beneficial bacteria and as long as its not too strong a flow will not bother the fish. I suggest for the size a sponge filter. They work very well. Also as Kehy mentioned a heater is not really a suggestion, its a necessity for these fishes. I keep my boys and girls a toasty 84. My suggested range is no lower than 82 and no higher than 86.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi! Good to see you're trying to do the best for your fish. yes, a small filter would be beneficial to the betta, as would a heater. Bettas are tropical fish and like temps in the upper 80's as Bev stated above. Good luck


----------



## bgabler (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for all of the advice! I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## bgabler (Oct 10, 2012)

I have a bubbler set up right now, is that enough instead of a filter


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

bgabler said:


> I have a bubbler set up right now, is that enough instead of a filter


It is better than nothing, but it can't move nearly as much water as a filter would.

Also think of why we use filters, to remove harmful toxins in the water an airstone will not do that or at the very least is not its main function.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The main function of a filter is to host the beneficial bacteria colony that converts the ammonia into nitrites, and into nitrates. An airstone, will only oxygenate the water, and with bettas its not needed. They breathe air from the surface.


----------



## bgabler (Oct 10, 2012)

Alright, I'm just working with what i've got for now. I'll get a filter this weekend when i'm home. I'm on a college budget right now.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have these in my betta tanks. 

Breeder Sponge Filter - 30

They do very well.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Sponge filters (really just a sponge covering an airstone) are cheap, and while they aren't pretty, they are effective. If you're worried about your budget, you can probably find really cheap ones online.


----------



## bgabler (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks! I'm headed home this weekend, i'll see what the local PetLand has haha


----------

